# Now Available - WOIN Modern Equipment!



## TrippyHippy (Oct 5, 2017)

When's Judge Dredd coming?


----------



## AngusA (Oct 5, 2017)

TrippyHippy said:


> When's Judge Dredd coming?




Core rulebook is in layout, first couple of supplements have been edited and a few more either written or in various stages of being written.

Hopefully previews will start flowing soon.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Oct 6, 2017)

So it could still be a 2017 release, possibly?!

I'm primed....


----------

